# perdu icone tel



## joe11100 (22 Janvier 2014)

bonjour qui peut m'aider à retrouver l'icone tel qui a disparu de mon Ipad air.
 merci pour votre aide


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Janvier 2014)

Icone téléphone sur un iPad?


----------



## Karmalolo (22 Janvier 2014)

Un modèle spécial, sans doute


----------



## joe11100 (22 Janvier 2014)

oui icone tel sir Ipad air


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2014)

Branche le sur itune


----------



## Karmalolo (22 Janvier 2014)

Laquelle est-ce?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2014)

Tu as regardé dans ton c... ?

Désolé pour le craquage...


----------



## cillab (25 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Laquelle est-ce?




faite moi signe si vous en trouvez un  lol


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Janvier 2014)

Pour résumer mes facécieux camades de MacG, il n'y a pas et jamais eu d'icône téléphone sur ton iPadAir, ou n'importe auel autre iPad, ceux-ci n'ayant pas de fonction de téléphonie.

Si tu en as vue une une jours, c'est qu'il n'y avait pas que des champignons de Paris dans ton omelette.


----------

